# Flashtronic and Rushmetal Haul



## applefrite (Jul 12, 2007)

I bought : 
Copperized and Cocomotion

e/s Ether and Lovestone

Brush 242

Concealer NW20


----------



## MsButterfli (Jul 12, 2007)

omg its all beautiful enjoy


----------



## Rushch6 (Jul 12, 2007)

Ooooh so pretty!!! I can't wait to do my haul:cartwheel:


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 12, 2007)

Soo pretty!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jul 12, 2007)

very nice


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Jul 12, 2007)

Ohhhh, I'm jealous!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jul 12, 2007)

Great haul!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy!

Ether is sooooo pretty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 12, 2007)

so pretty! I can't wait to do my haul...i really should stop though..but ahh so exciting! enjoy!


----------



## Danapotter (Jul 12, 2007)

Awesome! May I ask, how did you get that?


----------



## marieeve2010 (Jul 12, 2007)

pretty!! you are so lucky that is already on sale in Europe!!!!


----------



## tropical_smiles (Jul 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *applefrite* 

 
_I bought : 
Copperized and Cocomotion

e/s Ether and Lovestone

Brush 242

Concealer NW20 




_

 
how did you get these so early? I thought they werne't coming out until July/Aug. and can you do some swatches please?


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 12, 2007)

yum!  

i promised myself i wasn't going to buy anything, but i am so going to cave...i can feel it...lol!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 12, 2007)

Congrats!! I want Cocomotion so bad, lol.


----------



## applefrite (Jul 13, 2007)

Today on the web I bought : By Jupiter , Mercurial and Northen Light , eyepopping and Romping . I don't buy in August !!!!


----------



## user79 (Jul 13, 2007)

Wow France already has this? Switzerland doesn't even have C-shock yet. :/


----------



## theend (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh that's awesome! I'm going to France in a couple of weeks so I'll get MAC there


----------



## starangel2383 (Jul 13, 2007)

congrats on getting your haul early, i am going to be at my local MAC store bright and early next week to make sure that i get what i want. thank goodness for european sites so that i can look at their swatches online.


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 13, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG! i love it! i can't wait for them to be released out here!


----------



## n_c (Jul 13, 2007)

nice haul...enjoy!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 15, 2007)

Very nice! Enjoy it all!


----------



## BeatrixKiddo (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm just going to buy Lovestone e/s to use as a blush, I wonder if I'm the only one not too impressed with Flashtronic as a whole? By Jupiter might even look neat as a MSF. Anyway I'm going goo goo for Rushmetal and caving in for all the pigments and one lippie in Thrills. Excited no less!! Happy hauling to all!


----------



## lil.white.lie (Jul 18, 2007)

I guess we have very similar tastes, I ordered Ether, Lovestone and Cocomotion too! Great haul.


----------



## melliquor (Jul 19, 2007)

Awesome haul.


----------

